# I think I'm ready



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Well took a week and a bit but i think i am about ready to wet a line and see if this kayak fishing caper is all its cracked up to be. I have a feeling i wont be disapointed!


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Im lookin at having a paddle in d bay for some flatties next sat or sun morn


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

hook in mate. take a camera and write us a story on how ya went

Good luck


----------



## lawnmower (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good Nikko,
Great sport to be a part of but wait till you start looking for your next kayak then the body feels like another model would be better. Have you warned the family as you will go through a character change as we'll
Good luck
Cheers Mike


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

The wife said if i keep bringing fish home lawnmower, she dont care how many character changes i go thru lol


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Every trip is a new adventure. Yakking is great fun and highly addictive, should be a warning on the side of the yak when you buy it. Looks like you have thought the fit out through. Make sure you have a leash for all your rods and anything else you don't want to lose over the side.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Ya right tightlines, i am addicted,cant keep out of the bloody tackle shop lol. And yes everything is tethered


----------

